# VIC: Scallop Trip Rye PPB.



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Took elm's great advice and launched from Tyrone (Rye) in PPB. Paddled to the far edge of the near channel and dropped over the side with the scuba gear on. Bagged my limit of scallops in about 20 mins in 10m of water. Had the long paddle back, the OK was sitting pretty low in the water with the dive gear and a bag of scallops. Plenty of good size flatties around as well, huge numbers of small stingrays and a great big ugly gurnard.

We tried for some fish, drifting in the channel, managed some small flatties but the wind picked up and made it a bit hard, although david in the AI wasn't bothered by how far offshore he blew.

The other highlight were the dolphins that were around. Really inquisitive, swimming just centimetres under the yak in no rush to go anywhere.

Took a while to clean the scallops but they are all packed away in the fridge, over 1kg of beautiful fresh meat - and the berley bucket is stocked. Nice to catch up with madhatters and meet rodinal.


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great work pete looks like a great day out  Maybe i should try diving from the yak as i seem to be going overboard a bit lately :lol:


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great work pete looks like a great day out  Maybe i should try diving from the yak as i seem to be going overboard a bit lately :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Good to see you dropped onto them Pete, shame the flattie's didn't turn it on and the wind picked up, then again David would not have complained ;-) . Hope its my turn tomorrow, on call though. The Doc said to say Hi!!! also Pete, then he repeated your very words "nice bloke". :lol: .

Did you guys head back to Hatters, wonder if he is up to going out in the morning again????


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

sent PM with the scallop location. I haven't got madhatters mobile. I headed straight home and david was still packing up. I think he was going to drop in on MH. He has the address.



bigyakka said:


> Great work pete looks like a great day out  Maybe i should try diving from the yak as i seem to be going overboard a bit lately :lol:


You have the exit and re-entry down pat I have heard. Just need a mask and a tank. I was really happy with the process today. Very easy from the OK, I haven't tried a hobie.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Great result mate, some good tucker there. Was not able to get down there today, but maybe another time. Cheers Paul


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

great effort Pete. Really wanted to join this trip but was tied up till late morning in Melb. Hope you organise another one soon.


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

I"ve heard there a good number in the southern end of the bay recently.
Just out of curiosity ,whats the bag limit on scallops?I"ve just had a feed tonight on them,there great.
Cheers


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice one, fresh scalops.... not had them in a while..

PP


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll add my bit to the report.

Thanks Geoff (Mad Hatter) and Pete (Topgun) for a wonderful day out on the water - I got to discover another beautiful section of Port Philip Bay and taste the most mouth watering fresh scallop.

Thanks Pete for the generous amount of scallops - magnificent! And Geoff thanks for the invite and hospitality at your home only moments away, just around the corner from the launch site.

Here are a few pics for those that couldn't make it on the day.





































The Google earth image with the gps course track of our trip includes a tacking sail into the off shore wind (beating as close to the wind as possible). For those who are interested, the best angle is 53 degrees - not the best compared to a yacht with a main sail and jib - it would be faster to take the sail and mast down and strap it to the ama supports and pedal into the wind instead of sailing/beating. I then drifted with the wind while taking a phone call before setting sail on a beam reach to the Blairgowrie marina (Pete and Geoff packed up and went to Geoff's place while I did this and we caught up later) .










Oh&#8230; and the highlight for me was the pedalling around with the dolphins (this is an unedited video - not sure how to do it yet).


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

bomberjames said:


> Just out of curiosity ,whats the bag limit on scallops?


 100 per person with a fishing licence.

Great video & pictures Rodinal, no worries about the scallops but I think I forgot to show you how to clean them. I think everyone should try a raw scallop out of the shell. The white meat is just delicious, the coloured roe can be a bit too tasty for some people.

Will head back down there again very soon for another scallop dive and snorkel.

Elm mentioned about launching the yaks at the Sorrento Back Beach for a crayfish dive, that has got my interest. There are also a couple of places on Phillip Island I have pulled crays before. Could be time for an expedition.

Finally, it will be scallops lightly fried in butter and garlic and tossed through a caeser salad for dinner tonight.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

topgunpete said:


> Finally, it will be scallops lightly fried in butter and garlic and tossed through a caeser salad for dinner tonight.


Yum


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

topgunpete said:


> I think I forgot to show you how to clean them. I think everyone should try a raw scallop out of the shell. The white meat is just delicious, the coloured roe can be a bit too tasty for some people.
> 
> Finally, it will be scallops lightly fried in butter and garlic and tossed through a caeser salad for dinner tonight.


eh TG, no probs, you took the time to show me the cleaning when you gave me my first taste of a fresh scallop - the sweet meat and salty row was just the best.

I think we will give the caesar salad idea a shot - ah the pleasures of food, yum

Take care and all the best.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a top bag of scallops Pete!  The only thing bad about a haul like that is paddling back in with a 10kg bag of shell on the back ;-) Oh and cleaning them of course.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Squidder, in the first picture Rodinal posted I have the bags of scallops between my legs and the dive tank behind me - there isn't much of the middle of the yak above the water level. Cleaning them, mmm with a cold beer in the hand it isn't too bad and I also try to leave them chilled in the esky for a few hours at least. That way they absorb their own moisture so it doesn't cook out and they don't fight so hard when you open them. Back to the beer.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for a great trip guys (Topgunpete, Rodinal, Elm) it was awesome day to be out there.

Elm, thanks for meeting us down there and sharing some valuable information to help us find the scallops. Sorry you had to work, would have been great to have you come along for the dive.

Thank you also to Pete for doing the hard work and sharing the catch so generously... the old man's cleaning them now so he can have some for dinner. I've kept all the shells/guts for berley too.

Rodinal: The "on beach" review of the dolphin video really didn't do it justice... great work! It shows just how close they really were to our yaks. So graceful, definitely a highlight!



ELM said:


> Did you guys head back to Hatters, wonder if he is up to going out in the morning again????


I would have been up for it Elm... in fact I had planned a snapper trip around Mornington early Sunday, so either would have been good... that is until I decided it was time to go to bed on Saturday night. I got up to turn the TV off and kneed the coffee table so hard I thought I'd done some real damage as after numerous icings, the throbbing pain just wouldn't stop. Managed to get to sleep at about 3-4am (my planned time to get up and head to Mornington) so my knee and plans were well and truly stuffed.

Hope the knee comes good before next weekend.

P.S. Pete, that lady who came over for a chat with you just as we were launching seemed rather keen....wow she was one hot grandma!! ahhhahahaha :lol:


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

So Fucking Jealous.

Scallops would have to be my favourite seafood. Enjoy boys.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally got my turn this morning (still spewing it was not Saturday). Launched around 7.00am Polynesian style with the dolphins cruising along with me, not as close as you guys though, and David, that is great footage. Ran the shotline out with catch bag attached, started fitting fins as a large dark shadow moved through under the Yak, Strewth it's huge!!! Biggest Eagle ray I have seen. Finish donning the kit, then how nice is this I think to myself as I roll into the 18˚ water, sounder read 13 meters and after only descending about 2 meters I can see my catch bag dragging on the bottom, BONUS!!!!!! The eyes begin to focus, jaCKPot, scallops everywhere as I make a rapid descent down the line, hit the bottom with six large scallops all within an arms reach. Kneeling on the bottom, I could feel the tide was still flowing slowly in so i pulled in most of the slack in the shot line stuffing the excess into the bag, then using a deco hook that is attached to my bag, I clipped it off so I could drift suspended about 1' off the bottom. Good quality scallops were coming thick and fast but even better was the sight of the next generation littering the fine silt bottom.

Surprisingly and always fun to find, there were no juvenile Melbourne skate (normally see around a dozen) and no Port Jacksons, however the lower 1 & 1/2 meters was full of small Bridled Leather jackets and I entertained my self by feeding them a fresh scallop. Word had soon spread however, as the Large Eagle Ray seen earlier that was seen earlier, came swooping in from behind for a closer look, man he was big.

With my bag limit reached and 120 BAR left in the tank I decided to head for the surface, conserve some air, and maybe get some mussels as well while I was out there. After hitting the top and packing everything away I start making my way towards South Channel Fort, plop, out goes a vibe to tail behind. 1km nothing, 2km nothing, reach the shipping channel ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz a little Barracuda with a lot of attitude, it went nuts on the 4lb mono and was a lot of fun. Released to fight another day I realize I had better pull my finger out if I want to dive the fort, when the tide turns here the current really rips through and can easily sweep you away. Finally reach the fort and it's a quick dip as the tide had started to turn, still managed enough mussels for a feed and the fish life out there was amazing, travelly, sweep, horse shoe leathers, another Eagle ray just to name a few.

Moved away from the fort trying to drift some bait (fresh scallop gut & mussels) along the bottom for some channel rats, only managed 3 between 27 & 28 cm and another 4 around 22cm before turning the rudder and hitting the pedals for home, stopped twice on the way back for O result while I finished cleaning the scallops. It was a nice day on the water, only wish it was yesterday so I could have joined in and I don't hurt as much, was worth it though.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done boys.
Still spewing I couldnt get out there this weekend.
Great photos and report.

will


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you got on them Elm, the rewards for sharing. I know rays can't bite, but when they are that big they are scary. I have had a couple of run ins with them in the past and it is something I am happy to avoid. David and I managed to catch some of those 2" long leatherjackets on 5" sp's.

Googled the Sorrento back beach, it is only 1.5 k's to Diamond Bay (I have done well there shore diving) and there also looks like a nice patch of reef straight out from the launch site. Plenty of fishing for those that don't dive. What is the walk like from the car park to the beach, or more importantly, what is it like walking back up?


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Widsa, how are the ears?


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Pete,
Feeling better, still only have about 60- 70% hearing.
At least they arent bleeding any more. :shock: :? 
Anyone would think that I went to a britney spears concert!! :lol:

I am sure the ears will be ok by next weekend.

I might get out for a paddle during the week.

Will


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Pete the walk is very easy (that's why I use it), asphalt car park ramped at the curb, short timber ramp down to beach (not steep) and short beach crossing (soft sand), . Directly out, it is all sand bottom for some distance, there is reef off to the right (Portsea direction), most of the coastal reef would be as good as anyplace and there is plenty of that to explore that cannot normally be accessed from shore. I have only launched there a few times chasing sweep mostly, as you probably know, back beach needs to be flat (northerlies with no ground swell) to safely access and dive/fish the area comfortably.

Will, sorry to hear about your ears, hope all is well and you are back at it again soon with 100% hearing (so I can brag about more scallops and you hear every tasty word :lol: ).


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

ELM said:


> Will, sorry to hear about your ears, hope all is well and you are back at it again soon with 100% hearing (so I can brag about more scallops and you hear every tasty word :lol: ).


Damn you Eddy..... :twisted: :lol:

Whats all this talk about Sorrento back beach, Pete & grandma's?..... :? :lol: 
Doing a cray mission now?


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

young madhatters should respect his elders.


HaTTerS said:


> P.S. Pete, that lady who came over for a chat with you just as we were launching seemed rather keen....wow she was one hot grandma!! ahhhahahaha


 she wasn't that old hahaha  I thought she was after the toy boy with a hobie.

Widsa, we were accosted by a lovely lady who just wanted to have a chat as we were standing in knee deep water about to launch. Even us paddlers have our fans.

I am up for a cray dive off the back beach, launching at Sorrento back beach as per elm's plan. Then head out for a fish afterwards on the sweep. Subject to suitable weather conditions and if the swell is too big, we can head back to Rye for a scallop dive. Will be a bit of a last minute decision as the swell forecast is only a day or two ahead.

Might repost the cray dive as a new trip. Do you think your ears will be better in 2 weeks Widsa?, assuming you are keen.

Elm are you up for the trip?


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

For sure Pete.
I will be right to go in 2 weeks.
Not missing out again!!..

I was thinking about planning a trip from say Mt Martha to Frankston.
Pair up and leave a car at the destination, then drive back to the start point with 2 yaks on the roof.(hope that makes sense)
What do you guys think about this plan? 
I think it would be a great opportunity to cover a lot more ground than we usually do.
Another benifit would be that we could go with the wind/ current flow to make the disance easier.

We would have to have partners organised and have the tide/ wind sorted but it would be fun.

Eddy because your wind powered you would have to find your own way home.... :lol: :twisted: ...


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the plan Widsa, my trailer can carry 2 yaks, maybe 3 with a squeeze for a short distance.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

topgunpete said:


> young madhatters should respect his elders.
> 
> 
> HaTTerS said:
> ...


hehe... don't mind me, I'm just giving Pete a stir. (my stupid sense of humour)

She was just interested in the yaks and what we were up to... a very nice lady.

Re: The cray dive. Even though I basically grew up on it, personally I'm not too keen on launching at Sorrento back beach, or any surf beach yet for that matter. Still feel a little green (noob) to be trying that with my yak ;-) 
But don't let that stop you more experienced guys from doing so.

Re: Wisda's idea. Sounds like fun. Don't think I could fit two yaks on the roof of the Mazda3 though :lol: 
I can foresee though, that as soon as we find good fish, the rest of the trip would become second priority. lol


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

TG and Elm - r u guys talking about the back beach called St Andrews?

And just for some more info - which site do you look at for the swell on any particular day? I have had a tumble in my AI trying to get in on the surf and bad things happen&#8230;. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good to read that you got out on the water Elm - nice report.

All the best to you people.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

widsa said:


> Eddy because your wind powered you would have to find your own way home.... :lol: :twisted: ...


 Hang on a minute!!!!! Since when have you been around while I have been eating fried eggs with baked beans and double strength coffee??? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ;-) :lol:

Have sailed Mornington to Frakanastan (Yakka Reef) before, no worries.



topgunpete said:


> I am up for a cray dive off the back beach, launching at Sorrento back beach as per elm's plan. Then head out for a fish afterwards on the sweep. Subject to suitable weather conditions and if the swell is too big, we can head back to Rye for a scallop dive. Will be a bit of a last minute decision as the swell forecast is only a day or two ahead.
> 
> Might repost the cray dive as a new trip. Do you think your ears will be better in 2 weeks Widsa?, assuming you are keen.
> 
> Elm are you up for the trip?


 At the moment I am unable to defiantly commit, between my back & neck and then being on call for dive shop, but the plan it self, sounds good and will come if I can 8) ..



HaTTerS said:


> Re: The cray dive. Even though I basically grew up on it, personally I'm not too keen on launching at Sorrento back beach, or any surf beach yet for that matter. Still feel a little green (noob) to be trying that with my yak ;-)
> But don't let that stop you more experienced guys from doing so.


Should come for a look yourself on the day Hatters, decide then. I will not go out unless it is flat (similar to the bay), there are some nice ledges close which hold some nice sweep, good flatties are also on the cards.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

What a delicious trip!!!! You cannot beat fresh scallops on the hot plate.....10 seconds each side and a lime butter over the top.....


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Rodinal said:


> TG and Elm - r u guys talking about the back beach called St Andrews?
> 
> And just for some more info - which site do you look at for the swell on any particular day? I have had a tumble in my AI trying to get in on the surf and bad things happen&#8230;. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


No not St Andrews Rodinal, Sorrento Back Beach, mind you there is not much difference swell wise when it is up. If the swell is down (2 or 3 days of Northerlies) it gets very flat (0 surf) out there and the beach access is very easy ;-) .


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

ELM said:


> No not St Andrews Rodinal, Sorrento Back Beach


 Oh silly me - I read pete's post as Rye back beach - funny how the mind can turn tricks sometimes, Sorrento becomes Rye? how absurd... :shock: :shock: Then I could only find a car park at St Andrews.

Thanks Elm for setting me straight


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

yaktopia said:


> You cannot beat fresh scallops on the hot plate.....10 seconds each side and a lime butter over the top...


OK, I have to go for a dive again, that sounds lovely.

In summary, I have finally finished the scallops. I had some slighty fried in garlic, then topped onto a bbq'ed steak with hollandaise sauce. 2 nights later it was scallops lighty fried in garlic and tossed through a Caeser salad. Tonight for something completely different I smoked them. Magnificient.


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

show off   Jim


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

mmm. Doesnt get much better pete. Let me know when you go to reload.


----------

